# I want a turbo for my Corrado G60!! Wat should i do???



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

This is wat i have in my car wat do i need to make it work???

Modifications
Engine
# BBM 1.9L G60 Short Block
# BBM I-Beam Connecting Rods, Billet 4340
# BBM G60 Forged 1.9L Piston Set (83mm Pistons)
# BBM Lightened Knife Edged Crank
# BBM 30Lbs. Injectors
# BBM Stage 4 chip
# BBM 3.5L FPR
# BBM Intercooler Tubes
# Schrick Cast Aluminum Oil Pan
# ISV Re-Route Kit
# BBM 8mm Silicone Spark Plug Wires
# Bosch W6DPO Plugs
# MSD Blaster Coil 2
# BBM Solid Front Motor Mount
# VF Engineering Polyurethane Transmission Mount
# OEM Corrado & MK2 Rear Motor Mount - Late
# Low Temp Radiator Fan Switch
# Low Temp Thermostat - 180°
# Non A/C Water Pump Pulley
Transmission
# ACT Pro lite Lightened Flywheel
# ACT Stage 2 Clutch Kit
Suspension
# Koni Coil Overs 1150
# NEUSPEED 22mm FRONT SWAY BAR
# NEUSPEED Front Upper Tie Bar

Exhaust
2 1/4 Straight pipe with bullet muffler


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: I want a turbo for my Corrado G60!! Wat should i do??? (Vdubbin1324)*

I looked at the ATP Kit a and it doesnt look bad this is wat it comes with
Turbo Manifold 8V
Turbo Downpipe 2.5"
Garrett Performance T3
Integral Wastegate Set
Oil Feed Set
Oil Return Set
Oil Return flange
Piping Set for G60
Hardware Kit, G60
Bosch Plastic Valve
Oil Pan Kit (i dont need)
Inlet Pipe for G60
*EPROM is now included in the Kit
I Likes the fact that it comes with a Garrett turbo but i'd like a T3/T4 cause its right in the middle....Ive heard that EIP Tuning has a kit but ive also heard that there turbos sux ass...pl told me there turbos blow really easy!! im not tryin to make this cars super fast but i want it to be respectable i dont like losing lol
My other question are i have a stock 1.8L head how will that affect my engine if i go turbo...i was lookin into getin it ported and polished but i havent seen anyone around here that can do it...so let me kno wat u guys think!!!!!


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: I want a turbo for my Corrado G60!! Wat should i do??? (Vdubbin1324)*

Bump!!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: I want a turbo for my Corrado G60!! Wat should i do??? (Vdubbin1324)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubbin1324* »_I looked at the ATP Kit a and it doesnt look bad this is wat it comes with
Turbo Manifold 8V
Turbo Downpipe 2.5"
Garrett Performance T3
Integral Wastegate Set
Oil Feed Set
Oil Return Set
Oil Return flange
Piping Set for G60
Hardware Kit, G60
Bosch Plastic Valve
Oil Pan Kit (i dont need)
Inlet Pipe for G60
*EPROM is now included in the Kit
I Likes the fact that it comes with a Garrett turbo but i'd like a T3/T4 cause its right in the middle....Ive heard that EIP Tuning has a kit but ive also heard that there turbos sux ass...pl told me there turbos blow really easy!! im not tryin to make this cars super fast but i want it to be respectable i dont like losing lol
My other question are i have a stock 1.8L head how will that affect my engine if i go turbo...i was lookin into getin it ported and polished but i havent seen anyone around here that can do it...so let me kno wat u guys think!!!!!


I would use the Kenitics manifold and turbo t3/t4 with the .63 exaust side.....stage 2 or 3....
use stand alone..megasquirt ot 034efi.....550 injectors....and push that thing over 330+whp


----------



## corradoxedge (Oct 1, 2001)

the g60 is junk... go vrt or 16v-t or hell 1.8t all other vw engines dont exist to me.. hahaha seriously g60 turbo for the price is a waste of doe. you are your own person though so best of luck with whatever you do but, you will be disappointed.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (corradoxedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoxedge* »_the g60 is junk... go vrt or 16v-t or hell 1.8t all other vw engines dont exist to me.. hahaha seriously g60 turbo for the price is a waste of doe. you are your own person though so best of luck with whatever you do but, you will be disappointed.

before running your mouth VR is god person.
whare are your dyno numbers for the mighty VR?
The op wants to use what he has not throw a VR in there....



_Modified by Salsa GTI at 8:34 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## turbo8vraddo (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

if ur gonna do it... go all out the first time. things to consider 1) do a front mount intercooler 2) if you wanna stick with the 8v motor, look into putting a crossflow head on it 3) consider doing a stand alone because ull never make the same power with a chip


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (turbo8vraddo)*

I am actually trying to do this myself..... literally all myself, manifolds to management. IM me if you have any specific questions. I have learned some about what works and a lot about what doesn't.
For instance, a T3-T4 is not a good Idea unless you have a custom manifold built.... the compressor housing doesn't clear the counterflow manifold. Then if you go X-flow head, you are in for a lot of work, and changing a lot of little parts you don't think about (radiator, and custom hoses).
From all that I have read on peoples builds in the past, a T3 super 60 will give everything the PG motor can handle, with a good powerband.
Oh and if you are interested in a ported G60 head let me know.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Make sure you get a Garret turbo and not a cheap one. I got a fake that still works but internal oil seal gave out after 3 months.
On the good side, I was making 15psi with boost turned down and pushing around 280WHP with a T3. Forge internals with a 89/90 1.8 8V
A T3 will fit but it will sit a few mm from firewall. A T3/T4 won't fit unless you get a crossflow head and can put turbo on top of exhaust. 
You should probably get a restrictor for your oil feed line so you don't get too much oil into turbo also blowing seals. 
Another problems VW have is that under acceleration oil goes to the back of the pan and blocks oil return line from dumping oil back into pan thus blowing seals in turbo. One thing you can do to remedy this is tap the oil return line into the bottom of block just above oil pan, but a mistake can cause you an engine block.
With good gaskets and oil restrictor you should be alright.
Not trying to discourage you, just don't won't to see a fellow dubber learn all these things the hard way like I am learning now. 
I also have a stand alone fuel management so I can tune it. My engine is capable of 300WHP but it's my daily driver, so I kept it tuned down.
Go all out, spend good money don't buy cheap stuff and you won't regret it.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

With the stock head, I would just get new seals and recondition it. Clean valves etc, get the junk out. An external waste gate would be better if you want alot of boost and a decent Blow Off Valve. 
If you are going to run lower boost, than that kit would probably be perfect.


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

C this is wat ppl dont understand im not tryin to make this car stupid fast lol i just want to make it respectable if i can get more than 250hp i'll be just fine with that.... its my first corrado and im tryin to make it a show cars with alil kick in the ass!! i have a 88 GTI 16v that im going to make stupid fast im takin like 4 to 500 hp big boy **** lol i wanna drive my corrado on the weekends and god if some honda pulls up on me and like destroys my corrado im going to be alil pissed!!! i want be a b able to keep up with my corrado....
My block is brand new and im not puttin a VR in it im using wat i got so if u dont like it get out of my thread im here for help not criticizing!!! For the ppl that are tryin to help me thanks i really thank u guys ur givin me somee really good information.... i didnt kno a T3/T4 wouldnt not fit in a corrado also i dont kno wat u guys are talkin about when u say a cross flow head??? i put all new seal in my head and its in good condition....
my other question is why cant i use the oil lines from my supercharger for the turbo will that not work??? i got alot of money into this car already more than i wanted to put into it but i want it done right!!!!


----------



## turbo8vraddo (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubbin1324)*

cross flow head is the head that is on the 2.0 8v's in the MKIII's. the intake manifold is on the front instead of on the back like the corrado g60 head. with the intake mani on the front, you will have enough room to fit a t3/t4. putting the cross flow head on isn't a big project, you can find some write ups on here. use the aba head gasket just make a plan on how to route your water lines. 
running on stock ecu with a chip is gonna be tough to make 250whp. look at 42# injectors and a chip from SNS to try to get close. and again, upgrade that stock intercooler.


----------



## yettaIII (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (turbo8vraddo)*

random picture, i found it on here but im not sure who's it is or what #'s it was throwing down
inspiration!


----------



## corradoxedge (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Wow are you seriously offended? damn i wasnt even trying.... but Ok So even then if he wants to keep his 8v motor the cost of turbo swap still isnt worth it, i am not talking out of my rearend., IVE DONE IT BEFORE... i spent the money on a g60 turbo and was severly let down... but i am the ******* for offering advice, you caught me.... you make 190/200whp on it, when that is easily attained other wise... and yeah my almighty vr numbers... my old corrado stock with intake and exhuast and a chip put down 175 to the wheels so umm yeah its prob not even worth bringing up vr-t numbers...


----------



## yettaIII (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (corradoxedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoxedge* »_ Wow are you seriously offended? damn i wasnt even trying.... but Ok So even then if he wants to keep his 8v motor the cost of turbo swap still isnt worth it, i am not talking out of my rearend., IVE DONE IT BEFORE... i spent the money on a g60 turbo and was severly let down... but i am the ******* for offering advice, you caught me.... you make 190/200whp on it, when that is easily attained other wise... and yeah my almighty vr numbers... my old corrado stock with intake and exhuast and a chip put down 175 to the wheels so umm yeah its prob not even worth bringing up vr-t numbers...

the vr is a good motor. but its really not the best 6cyl around
if you want a car that already has power and its a 4 cyl, get a honda. they make crazy N/A power, everyone knows it they just don't like admitting it. i enjoy working on 4 cyl. vw's, as do most people. and your opinion really wasn't what he was looking for.


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (yettaIII)*

im not mad at u at all i kno u kno wat ur talkin about and as much as i would love to put a vr t it i would but do u want to give me some money to do it???? i told u im not tryin to make the car that fast wat dont u understand about that!?!?! its a corrado u dont see them that often i just want to do something different i might not even put a turbo on it im still thinkin about puting a screw compressor on it....im just tryin to make this car stand out and i dont need alot of hp to do it i just want to be alil different as i said i got a 88 gti that im going to make fast and i might put a vrt in that but right now my project is my corrado and thats wat im doin im gettin the engine done first then im puttin a wide body kit on it and its going to look fuuuckin Hott!!!


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubbin1324)*


----------



## yettaIII (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubbin1324)*

your going to get flamed for choosing a mesh front bumper and the tails


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (yettaIII)*

im getting smoked tails e codes headlight im all the mesh is going to be black im not painting the car that color its going to be the stock tornado red


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubbin1324)*


----------



## yettaIII (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubbin1324)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (yettaIII)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

